# Jacket/Sweater For Standard...



## Owns3Poodles (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello!
I've been on a search high and low for a sweater or jacket for Remington for when we go on walks as the weather is getting colder here in Toronto.
I have taken him to Rens, Petsmart, Pet Valu and also purchased one at Marshalls.

I can't find one that fits!!

I find one that is great along the length of his back but then is gigantic around his chest/upper stomach or if it fits around his chest/upper stomach it is entirely way too short on his back. 

I am thinking shopping online may be the way to go as there are so many options.

Has anyone had any luck with certain online shops or brands?

I really didn't think it would be so difficult!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Take a look at this website: Dog Apparel, Supplies & Accessories | Euro Dog Designs I've gotten a couple of fleece jackets that work well for my standards from them. It's a one-piece, mid-weight, no zippers, covers the body, chest, and front legs.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I do 99% of my hopping for the girl online. Less expensive but if you order from some of the places out of the county I always ad 2 inches to the measurements. I usr Esty, Chewys and pets edge. Look for dog snowsuits and they have a lot of coats/sweaters ban't remember the name right now


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have these for Lily and Javelin. Foggy Mountain Dog Coats » Nylon Turnout - Foggy Mountain Dog Coats - Foggy Mountain Dog Coats

Here are a couple of pics of Javelin wearing his coat. Lily's is purple.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You might find better luck looking for a coat that is the same style as a horse blanket cut down to dog size. They are easy and quick to put on, just lay on top of your don then join the Velcro straps around the neck and girth. 

Here’s a link to amazon so you can see a variety of coats based on this concept. https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...49882647:kwd-268696799&ref=pd_sl_53wk59danb_b 

My daughter has horses and is always sending me dog coats to match her horses and her dog so I have coats from companies like Rambo. But I also have variations on the blanket idea from Hurtta that are well made and I got cheap from Sierra Trading Post. Also look for brands that make many sizes based on length of back and girth.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

My friend has some "horse style" dog coats that she loves from an equestrian supplier around my area. Looks like they now have an online store that ships.

Greenhawk Equestrian Sport:
Dog | Greenhawk

Another store a bit closer to you (Brantford) is Pleasant Ridge. They have a couple online options.
Dog Blankets - Horsewear


----------



## Owns3Poodles (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you all so much. I will look into your suggestions!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The horse coat concept is the turnout coat that Javelin and Lily have. It is a style that definitely deals well with the deep chest and thin waist of a poodle.


----------

